# Edinburgh/Midlothian people



## asbo (26 May 2013)

Can I ask everyone who has non horsey friends to make sure they are aware they should NOT be clapping the horses in Dalkeith country park due to strangles, there are signs up but not many people are reading them and I know on the Dalkeith side you cant see them when the gates open. Had to ask at least 15 people to not pet the horses while walking through today as they were going field to field. Thanks


----------



## FfionWinnie (26 May 2013)

Is it not possible to electric fence them away from the boundary?


----------



## asbo (27 May 2013)

Wouldnt think so, over 100 horses spread out across the estate which is HUGE! The fields are all mains fencing as they have cattle, but the horses know people feed them so they come over, caught people sitting on the gate yesterday with their toddler trying to feed the horse a crisp.


----------



## Jenni_ (27 May 2013)

haven't all the strangles cases down there been fitted with inward fences? like stallion fences?

Either way, they shouldn't be patting horses anyway signs or not. I had to ask a group of 10 people (mothers and children) to stop trying to feed my friends stallion copious amounts of apples, carrots and polos at his gate, despite the signs. And we were within one of the strangles hot spot areas (cleared now)

You wouldn't walk up to a randoms dog and feed it, or someones child- so why is it ok to feed random horses? And no he wasn't at the gate because he seen you all coming. He was there because the mares over the road had just been put out and he wanted a nose, and quite frankly you're getting in his way! Thats why he's not really interested in your offerings 

are you liveried at EEC Asbo? if so I feel for you. I hated random folk being able to walk through there all the time. I was there years ago. You never know what you're going to catch in the field- dogs/ children etc


----------



## MotherOfChickens (27 May 2013)

well mine are on private premises out in the sticks and it happens there too-locals make special visits to feed my horses and ponies and then get all hissy when I catch them and ask them not too! I've actually asked those with toddlers if they'd mind me coming and feeding their kids without them knowing...


----------



## asbo (27 May 2013)

Jenni_ said:



			haven't all the strangles cases down there been fitted with inward fences? like stallion fences?

Either way, they shouldn't be patting horses anyway signs or not. I had to ask a group of 10 people (mothers and children) to stop trying to feed my friends stallion copious amounts of apples, carrots and polos at his gate, despite the signs. And we were within one of the strangles hot spot areas (cleared now)

You wouldn't walk up to a randoms dog and feed it, or someones child- so why is it ok to feed random horses? And no he wasn't at the gate because he seen you all coming. He was there because the mares over the road had just been put out and he wanted a nose, and quite frankly you're getting in his way! Thats why he's not really interested in your offerings 

are you liveried at EEC Asbo? if so I feel for you. I hated random folk being able to walk through there all the time. I was there years ago. You never know what you're going to catch in the field- dogs/ children etc
		
Click to expand...

No, they were on the main track with notices up but that field has had the fencing pulled down and the fields plowed, not sure what field they are in just now.
I am on the other side of EEC now, used to be there, but I live on the estate and walk through daily to get to my 3, YO has been fantastic and has kept me informed of cases/which yards have it as she knows I walk through, can not fault her at all. People just seem to think they can feed/pet the horses because they are there, its hard to police as people just arent interested and carry on feeding etc. Quite worrying also as it could be the reason its spreading as much as it is.


----------



## Jenni_ (27 May 2013)

My ex boss liveries down there and by the sounds of it YO was quick to react, and did very well with it. Unlike some of the other yards in the area.

The pony that brought it to your yard- came from the yard I work at at the weekends. Showed absolutely no signs whilst there and her owner and mother were asked to leave (for other reasons) and came to EEC. Somehow others caught it and before you know it- wild fire. Such a shame. But really hats off to YO for how well she handled it. Its a big yard to contain!


----------



## bgb (27 May 2013)

I am at EEC and the response by YO has been fabby. The yard is in three sections (as you probably know), the first case was at one yard and the case that has just been discovered is at a different yard. The only way this new case has been brought about is through human contact which is so frustrating. We were clear for 2 days and had all got our hopes up but unfortunately we will have to go through it all again. I tell everyone I see when out hacking and hopefully soon they will get the message...


----------



## JenTaz (27 May 2013)

Really hope EEC is clear soon, my mums old loan pony is at one of the yards, from contact with previous liveries he is at the yard that currently has strangles  he's an old boy now to so im hoping it passes quickly. Great to hear that the YO is being great about it, i really hope the strangles goes soon as it must be a very stressful time for her.... especially with haylage time not being far away either, does any one know whats happening with dalkeith show, since its usually held in the park?


----------



## Jenni_ (27 May 2013)

Dalkeith show I'd imagine will still go ahead- it's at the opposite end of the park and away from the liveries? 

Better go ahead that beer tent calls my name!


----------



## asbo (28 May 2013)

bgb said:



			I am at EEC and the response by YO has been fabby. The yard is in three sections (as you probably know), the first case was at one yard and the case that has just been discovered is at a different yard. The only way this new case has been brought about is through human contact which is so frustrating. We were clear for 2 days and had all got our hopes up but unfortunately we will have to go through it all again. I tell everyone I see when out hacking and hopefully soon they will get the message...
		
Click to expand...

She has been great, stops when she sees me and lets me know whats going on as she knows I go past 2 of the yards to get to my horses and she also knows I still chat to people from the yards. Just wish people would actually take notice and stop touching the horses.


----------

